# Shipping Belongings to UK - customs and VAT



## QueenBcp (Dec 1, 2013)

Hi all,

I'm moving (fingers crossed for spouse visa approval) from Southern California to the UK. Has anyone heard of some kind of VAT waiver on personal items being shipped to the UK for those holding settlement visas? A representative that I spoke to from one of the international shipping companies mentioned it, but I don't know what the actual name of this waiver is or what forms might be required. Any thoughts would be much appreciated!

Thanks 

Not sure if it matters, but my spouse is in the military.


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

QueenBcp said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm moving (fingers crossed for spouse visa approval) from Southern California to the UK. Has anyone heard of some kind of VAT waiver on personal items being shipped to the UK for those holding settlement visas? A representative that I spoke to from one of the international shipping companies mentioned it, but I don't know what the actual name of this waiver is or what forms might be required. Any thoughts would be much appreciated!
> 
> ...


It will depend how big the shipment is, and the contents. For example a few years ago we moved all our house contents, so used items, to HK , we had to pay VAT there, and show Certs of original purchase.
Moving the same contents, which were 'used' household furniture back into the EU we had to have every item listed, with the receipts- which were old UK I receipts of original purchase,luckily I always keep receipts of any household items we own, so we had them, otherwise we would have had to pay VAT bringing them back from a non EU state, HK, back into EU.


----------



## QueenBcp (Dec 1, 2013)

Hmmm... Thanks for the info Fergie. I don't have a receipt for all my clothes, or my mattress, or my coffee table,or large bookcase, books, shoes, small appliances, etc. 

I also found some info on the HM Revenue and Customs site, including Form C3 - Bringing personal belongings to UK from outside the European Community and something about Marriage Relief on Transfer of Residence to the EC. I am going to look into that further, as it mentions household effects free of duty and tax if you meet certain requirements.


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

QueenBcp said:


> Hmmm... Thanks for the info Fergie. I don't have a receipt for all my clothes, or my mattress, or my coffee table,or large bookcase, books, shoes, small appliances, etc.
> 
> I also found some info on the HM Revenue and Customs site, including Form C3 - Bringing personal belongings to UK from outside the European Community and something about Marriage Relief on Transfer of Residence to the EC. I am going to look into that further, as it mentions household effects free of duty and tax if you meet certain requirements.


That may well work then! especially if it is obvious the items are not brand new, and it is only a small amount of stuff, compared to our things which filled a 40 ft long shipping container. Good luck and hope things work out well.


----------



## lovestravel (Apr 9, 2012)

We were told we had to declare tobacco and perfume. We didn't pack any of those things so we wouldn't have to pay vat on them.


----------



## BCCanuck (Mar 13, 2012)

When we moved to the UK in 2012 we used form C3 to declare our stuff. We paid no Vat or duty as everything was over 6 months old and we did not have to provide receipts.

Our moving company did a manifest of our belongings that went to UK Customs. The container was not even inspected when arriving here.

I believe that as long as they are your personal effects and are over 6 months old there are no fees to pay.


----------



## QueenBcp (Dec 1, 2013)

Thank you for the info Fergie, lovestravel and BCCanuk. Another question - were you "allowed" to pack your own boxes? 

From what I've seen so far with these quotes, they pack for you. I spoke with one rep about this and she stated that technically you are not allowed to pack your own boxes. That seems insane to me. I don't want other people touching my stuff. I know how I want things packed...


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

The reason is usually to do with insurance. If you let them pack your belongings, they are supposed to take proper precautions against damage during transit, and if things arrive broken or damaged, you can claim on their insurance. But if you pack stuff yourself, there is no way of knowing whether it was done properly to mitigate the effects of long transportation, and insurance company may well refuse to meet your claim.


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

QueenBcp said:


> Thank you for the info Fergie, lovestravel and BCCanuk. Another question - were you "allowed" to pack your own boxes?
> 
> From what I've seen so far with these quotes, they pack for you. I spoke with one rep about this and she stated that technically you are not allowed to pack your own boxes. That seems insane to me. I don't want other people touching my stuff. I know how I want things packed...


If you are using a removal firm, they usually do the packing, and they have the right packing materials,as they have to make an inventory for customs purposes, also if the goods are to be insured in transit you have no recourse if you have packed yourself, for any loss or damage to your goods. Have a marker pen ready to make a note what is in each box, on the box, to make it easier for you to unpack at the other end.
Each time we have shipped stuff they have packed.
We had a wonderful time coming back to Europe from HK, many boxes of the same size, were marked in Chinese script, the other end for us was Spain, the van arrived during the worst thunder and lightening storm I have ever witnessed, with 3 guys to unpack a 40 foot van, packed to the hilt with boxes marked in Chinese!. Non of the Spanish men spoke a word of English! and my Spanish was not proficient enough at the time! to direct all these identical boxes onto 3 floors of our home, a day I will never forget. Plus we had a hysterical dog, just arrived after a long flight, and scared to death of thunder and lightening. We survived!!!!


----------



## QueenBcp (Dec 1, 2013)

Thanks Joppa. Makes sense in that light but I'd really like to pack my stuff so we'll see...


----------



## QueenBcp (Dec 1, 2013)

Thanks for the reply Fergie. Wow, that move sounds crazy!!!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You must let them pack china and other breakables, but you may be allowed to pack other things (but let them seal the boxes having put some polystyrene in to protect the contents).


----------



## QueenBcp (Dec 1, 2013)

yeah, that makes complete sense for breakables. I'm only bringing a few of those, but seems weird to have them pack my clothes, books, etc.

Finding an international moving company that is reliable, honest and reputable is daunting!


----------

